# Communications deficient



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I hope this is ok in this section.

I'm really good at a lot of things. I'm very intelligent. 

For the life of me I cannot begin to understand 99.9% of what y'all are talking about when you start talking about ham systems.

I really want to, but few things on Earth make me feel so stupid.

Where can someone who's radio experience/understanding is limited to walkie talkies with multiple channels on a dial, and Army SINCGARS radios (as in load a frequency, make sure I'm on certain settings on a knob or led display, set it and forget it) get started.

Seriously. I'm radio retarded. I probably would get lost trying to read "ham for dummies" as its about 4 or 5 steps above my level.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I'm really good at a lot of things. I'm very intelligent.


Please let us decide on how intelligent you are or are not. First Ham radio is not SINCGARS, and there are many levels to the complexity of ham radio. Perhaps you should first start by getting licensed, not very hard, go for the Technician General level, should only take a couple of weeks of off and on studying.

Rancher


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Books from the ARRL.
I learned the hard way reading magazines and building my own sets.
The sets by the way were tube types, first unit i built was a HF converter for 160, 80, 40, 20, 15 and 10 meters with plug in coils for each band.
That build taught me how to read a schematic.
I ran a 100 foot long wire for an antenna between the house and telephone pole.
Learned cw with a code oscillator i built, two of use worked each other with the set between us, learning as we went along.
This all happened in 1957, if i could do it so can you, never had any formal instruction.
When I joined the army, I was supposed to go to communications school for radio repair, I got sick in basic and ended up in the hospital, missed the school start date and ended up in AIT.

My daughter learned code in a weeks time, she could do about 20 WPM with a BUG in two weeks.
Was proud of her, but wanted to strangle her for making me look so bad. 
I was using a CW decoder to display xmission on screen, hearing is gone to hell.
She watched the screen while listening to the station, had it down pat in two days.
She was 11 at the time.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I had some difficulty getting started because I couldn't figure out where to start as well. Just go trough the licenses in order. The stuff will seem boring and won't feel like you're getting anywhere but once you get through the first one you'll be able to actually use a radio and that will allow you to learn. At the present time there are 3 levels of HAM license. The first is Technician. Getting that license lets you use a cheap radio like a Baofeng on what are essentially local area bands. With repeaters you may find you can communicate a whole lot further than with a CB or GMRS, but you'll still be within about a 50 mile radius most of the time. However, you'll actually be using a HAM radio. You'll meet other HAMS, etc. If you want to know more and communicate further you can then take the next level license which is General. this greatly expands the frequencies you are permitted to us and allows you to do some longer distance communication. Finally there is an Extra license which allows the final set of frequencies open to HAMS. Personally, I never chose to get the Extra because I didn't think it was going to open up frequencies I cared about so I stopped at General. You might be happy with Technician or choose to go all the way to Extra, but the key is to get at least to Technician so you can use something.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Diver said:


> I ha some difficulty getting started because I couldn't figure out where to start as well. Just go trough the licenses in order. The stuff will seem boring and won't feel like you're getting anywhere but once you get through the first one you'll be able to actually use a radio and that will allow you to learn. At the present time there are 3 levels of HAM license. The first is Technician. Getting that license lets you use a cheap radio like a Baofeng on what are essentially local area bands. With repeaters you may find you can communicate a whole lot further than with a CB or GMRS, but you'll still be within about a 50 mile radius most of the time. However, you'll actually be using a HAM radio. You'll meet other HAMS, etc. If you want to know more and communicate further you can then take the next level license which is General. this greatly expands the frequencies you are permitted to us and allows you to do some longer distance communication. Finally there is an Extra license which allows the final set of frequencies open to HAMS. Personally, I never chose to get the Extra because I didn't think it was going to open up frequencies I cared about so I stopped at General. You might be happy with Technician or choose to go all the way to Extra, but the key is to get at least to Technician so you can use something.





SOCOM42 said:


> Books from the ARRL.
> I learned the hard way reading magazines and building my own sets.
> The sets by the way were tube types, first unit i built was a HF converter for 160, 80, 40, 20, 15 and 10 meters with plug in coils for each band.
> That build taught me how to read a schematic.
> ...





azrancher said:


> Please let us decide on how intelligent you are or are not. First Ham radio is not SINCGARS, and there are many levels to the complexity of ham radio. Perhaps you should first start by getting licensed, not very hard, go for the Technician General level, should only take a couple of weeks of off and on studying.
> 
> Rancher


What I was able to decipher from these responses: get your license.

Everything else was unintelligible to me.

Except the part about letting y'all decide how intelligent I am... I think I'll let Mensa decide that.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Except the part about letting y'all decide how intelligent I am... I think I'll let Mensa decide that."


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Get a copy of this. Not talking down to ya. it explains stuff in real simple terms.

Ham Radio For Dummies: H. Ward Silver: 9781118592113: Amazon.com: Books

http://www.n5dux.com/ham/files/pdf/Ham Radio for Dummies.pdf


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Get a copy of this. Not talking down to ya. it explains stuff in real simple terms.
> 
> Ham Radio For Dummies: H. Ward Silver: 9781118592113: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> http://www.n5dux.com/ham/files/pdf/Ham Radio for Dummies.pdf


No, seriously I'm that bad. I'll pop in to a book store and see if I can wrap my brain around it. I'm genuinely worried I'm gonna need "ham for dummies" for dummies. But if they have it, I'll check it out and see if I can get started.

Once I get the core basics, I'm sure the rest will come quickly. I just don't have the background or foundation to understand it yet.

Thanks.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It's progressive - my dad was life long ham


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks. It's hard to figure out where to start on this because I read people's posts and stuff, but it's all nonsensical jibberish to me. Makes me feel extra behind the curve when they finish up by saying and that's just ham 101 or something like that lol


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

You'll get it. The most important step is a desire to learn.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Consider the license a license to learn, so yes, the place to start is get your license.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Jak,
MENSA couldn't tell me how smart I am but they did tell me how quickly I could learn.

IQ doesn't have a great deal to do with education - is is an indicator of your ability to learn quickly.

So, do you live in the top 1 percentile?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

What would you like to know, we'll try to be helpful.

Basically if you want to do handheld VHF or UHF communications thru hilltop repeaters you need the radio and a Technician ham license.

If you want to talk point to point not thru hilltop repeaters after SHTF you will need to be down below 10 meters, which is around 30MHz you will need a General ham license, an Extra ham license will get you more of the frequencies below 30MHz.

You don't need to buy a book, it's all available on the internet, and there are many youtube videos on how to do it.

*Rancher*


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Yup, all jibberish to me , too. That's why I am going to take the 101 class. Math was always hard for me and I felt really stupid with it. Then my smart daughter told me that all it takes is repetition. You keep repeating until you get it. Eventually you will. The ones who don't learn are the ones who gave up too early in the process. Her advice got me A's in college algebra and statistics, as well as 100% on my FAA ground school exam. It took the fear out of learning technical stuff. So Jake, hang in there. Take the class and repeat the information until you get it. I think once you are in the class it will make a lot more sense.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Except the part about letting y'all decide how intelligent I am... I think I'll let Mensa decide that.


I dated a woman who was a member of Mensa. I have to say, there has to be better credentials out there. :21:


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

You don't need the math

Reading comprehension of a 10 yr old will get you through general if you memorize the answers to the math questions in the question pool, theres only 7 for General


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Well I took the first step in being ham proficient. I done bought a radio to start with along with an antenna to extend range.

I can remember as a kid there was one older kid in the neighborhood who was fascinated by electronics. He could take a regular am/fm radio and do something with it, connect it to a series of antennas that he had strung up all over the place in the trees etc, and greatly improve reception.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

PaulS said:


> Jak,
> MENSA couldn't tell me how smart I am but they did tell me how quickly I could learn.
> 
> IQ doesn't have a great deal to do with education - is is an indicator of your ability to learn quickly.
> ...


I am up there, but while I do know my IQ, I do not like telling people because of past experiences. Intelligence is measured by IQ, which was to what my statement was referencing, but you are correct in saying that having a high IQ does not make one "smart" or educated.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess I just need to buckle down and start viewing the material.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Stop buying anything except your study materials

I promise you will have a pile of stuff youll wish you didnt and wish you had listened


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Are there any ham radio clubs in your area? Most hams are happy to help others get into the hobby and many clubs offer license classes / test sessions. Check out arrl.org for info as well.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok so I decided the best way to do this is to start with where I am. So I took a practice tech test. I did significantly better than expected! 








At least now I understand the types of questions, and the stuff I don't know. I can concentrate mostly on the stuff I don't know, and less on the stuff I have a basic understanding of.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Ok so I decided the best way to do this is to start with where I am. So I took a practice tech test. I did significantly better than expected!
> View attachment 10929
> 
> 
> At least now I understand the types of questions, and the stuff I don't know. I can concentrate mostly on the stuff I don't know, and less on the stuff I have a basic understanding of.


That sounds promising. For someone who knows absolutely nothing, it takes about 10 hours of study to prepare for the Technician exam. Google where in your area you can take the test and find out when it is offered. The tests are generally given at convenient times about once a month in most areas.

When you pass the Technician exam they will give you the opportunity to take the General right then, same day. There is no harm in taking it and you might get lucky and pass it by just checking the boxes randomly, so take the test. If you're serious about getting the General, then you can either study to take it the same day, or come back to take it at the same place a month or two later.

You'll meet some HAMs at the test. These will be both the people administering the test and the test takers. Someone taking the General may have been a Technician for a few months or a decade, so don't assume the test takers are all newbies. Chat with a few of the people and they can tell you about local clubs. There is an event coming up (in June I believe) called Field Day. Try to go to Field Day with one of the local clubs. Basically, they set up somewhere and try to make as many contacts as they can in a variety of ways in the space of a weekend. It's interesting.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ham!!!
Ham Recipes - Allrecipes.com


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Commenting to comeback and read when I have time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jak, the intro to ham is a basic grasp on radio theory. How and why radio works, what it takes to produce a wave, the electronics involved, as well as the theory behind them. The struggle I had was learning all the acronyms, frequency ranges and their associated meter bands, and what each bit of equipment actually does. Just learning how a stubby antennae on a hand held works is still hard for my head to wrap around.
A lot of people will tell you to just study, get your license, and then start learning more.
If you're anything like me, that chain of events is out of order.
I learn first. I need the theory, I need examples, I need "meat". After I've had time to absorb that kind of information, I can then start to study for a test on what I know. After that, assuming I pass, I will feel more confident that my first actual use will be proper and better accepted.
Doing it any other way feels wrong.

I've tried just starting with a study guide, that shows you what will be on the test, and that doesn't seem to sink in well.
I'm going to need to find another book on the subject to better understand it before heading down to the test center.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Jak, the intro to ham is a basic grasp on radio theory. How and why radio works, what it takes to produce a wave, the electronics involved, as well as the theory behind them. The struggle I had was learning all the acronyms, frequency ranges and their associated meter bands, and what each bit of equipment actually does. Just learning how a stubby antennae on a hand held works is still hard for my head to wrap around.
> A lot of people will tell you to just study, get your license, and then start learning more.
> If you're anything like me, that chain of events is out of order.
> I learn first. I need the theory, I need examples, I need "meat". After I've had time to absorb that kind of information, I can then start to study for a test on what I know. After that, assuming I pass, I will feel more confident that my first actual use will be proper and better accepted.
> ...


Exactly my thinking. If I don't know much, how am I going to pass a test to get a license? Gotta learn first. Not that I know what I don't know, I can study up.

I've located several testing facilities in my area. Once I am confident passing the exams I will sign up and knock em out.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

oddapple said:


> It's progressive - my dad was life long ham


It's OK to be a life long ham, but it's very very bad to be long pig...


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

It's multiple choice and the exact question pools are available online.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Is this the proper manual to study for Tech license or is there another manual or edition that any of you would suggest getting?
ARRL :: Licensing, Education & Training :: ARRL's Tech Q&A 6th Edition

Thanks,


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/16...s2&tag=thequiesurv-20&linkId=RFTHI2F2CYBYGW2A

here slipp


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Quietsurvivalist said:


> The ARRL Ham Radio License Manual: ARRL Inc.: 9781625950130: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> here slipp


Thank you sir, I'll download it on my Kindle.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

The ARRL Ham Radio License Manual: All You Need to Become an Amateur Radio Operator book | 2 available editions | Half Price Books Marketplace Books

Half Price Books has stuff online too that you can order. I get a lot of stuff that way.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> Ham!!!
> Ham Recipes - Allrecipes.com


Leave it to Mish to be totally off topic. LOL


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Is this the proper manual to study for Tech license or is there another manual or edition that any of you would suggest getting?
> ARRL :: Licensing, Education & Training :: ARRL's Tech Q&A 6th Edition
> 
> Thanks,


I would suggest the Gordon West "Technician Class 2014-2018" study manual over the ARRL manuals. The Gordon West manuals do a much better job explaining the material. You can order these from places like Amazon, HRO, or W5YI group. Just make sure it cover the current question pool, since they change it every 4 years for the different classes.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Is this the proper manual to study for Tech license or is there another manual or edition that any of you would suggest getting?


You are not going to learn everything you need to know from a book, get licensed and then you can learn by doing.

eHam.net Ham Radio Practice Exams

The Tech license is pretty easy, I suggest you also study for the General license, you can take it at the same time, for free.

*Rancher*


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

azrancher said:


> You are not going to learn everything you need to know from a book, get licensed and then you can learn by doing.
> 
> eHam.net Ham Radio Practice Exams
> 
> ...


To you and everyone else saying to go take the test as if taking a certification exam is the first step.

WTF?! you want me to pay for a test I can't pass? To what end? Of course eventually I will be able to pass the exam, and at that point I will have the knowledge to begin my journey ad a ham.

I'm at the "how to acquire the knowledge, and understanding of said knowledge required to pass the test" phase.


----------

